# Réveil-matin iPhone éteint: est-ce possible?



## point zéro (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Est-il possible d'activer le réveil-matin l'iPhone éteint? Le laisser allumer toute la nuit, c'est pas génial Est-ce que j'ai raté une option?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## AubinB (16 Octobre 2010)

Une fois que l'iPhone est éteint, et bien il est éteint !


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

AubinB a dit:


> Une fois que l'iPhone est éteint, et bien il est éteint !



Sauf que les Sony Ericson le font bien 

L'iPhone lui ne le fait malheureusement pas, mais pourquoi dit tu que le laisser allumer toute la nuit ce n'est pas génial ?

Tu peux couper le réseau, en le passant en mode avion, il devient alors un iPod Touch


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Sauf que les Sony Ericson le font bien



Est'il vraiment éteint ? Car je ne vois pas comment un objet ne fonctionnant pas peut fonctionner. Ils doivent, juste couper l'écran et certaines fonctions comme le fait le mode avion.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sur mon HTC Tattoo, le réveil ne fonctionne que si le tel est allumé. Sur tous mes anciens mobiles, je n'avais pas ce pb (Sagem, Sony Ericsson, Nokia...).



Je n'avais pas rêvé


----------



## planeteapple (16 Octobre 2010)

moi aussi j'ai eu des tel qui etaient eteint ou meme n'avais plus de batteries mais sonnais a l'heure du reveil le matin.


----------



## salamander (17 Octobre 2010)

Je confirme, la plupart des mes anciens téléphones, nokia et Samsung se rallumaient tout seuls pour le réveil....

Ça ne me gêne pas avec l'iphone, je ne l'éteins jamais, au pire je mets en mode avion, ce qui, d'un point de vue conso revient à peu de choses près au même une fois en veille.


----------



## JM66 (18 Octobre 2010)

Mes vieux Ericsson avaient tous des réveil-matins qui rallumaient le téléphone le temps de l'alarme. Pas besoin de s'en préoccuper: le réveil-matin veillait.

Je trouve dommage que ce ne soit pas le cas pour l'iPhone. Si par mégarde on a éteint son téléphone au lieu de le mettre en mode avion, on rate sa journée, voire son avion

La solution faute de mieux pour l'iPhone: mode avion.


----------



## casul (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour ,navré d’exhumer ce post, mais je suis tombé dessus en cherchant des infos sur cette possibilité qui 10 ans après n’existe toujours pas, tant pis, il reste le mode avion , j’ai suggéré l’évolution dans feed-back, je n’ai même pas l’indication qu’il y a des demandes identiques ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2020)

Un appareil sans fil qui s’allume tout seul c’est assez rare 
C’est surtout des veilles prolongées (un peu comme le mode avion avec l’écran éteint)


----------



## casul (21 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un appareil sans fil qui s’allume tout seul c’est assez rare
> C’est surtout des veilles prolongées (un peu comme le mode avion avec l’écran éteint)


Tous ceux qui viennent d’androïd connaissent ça, bien sûr l’appareil n’est pas complètement éteint (même si c’est le bouton off) mais c’est une veille très profonde avec une consommation d’énergie inférieure au mode avion, et tant pis si certains ne conçoive pas cela mais il arrive qu’on souhaite « éteindre » son téléphone et pas le mettre juste en mode avion


----------



## casul (21 Novembre 2020)

casul a dit:


> Tous ceux qui viennent d’androïd connaissent ça, bien sûr l’appareil n’est pas complètement éteint (même si c’est le bouton off) mais c’est une veille très profonde avec une consommation d’énergie inférieure au mode avion, et tant pis si certains ne conçoive pas cela mais il arrive qu’on souhaite « éteindre » son téléphone et pas le mettre juste en mode avion


----------



## ungars (21 Novembre 2020)

Rémi M a dit:


> Sauf que les Sony Ericson le font bien
> 
> L'iPhone lui ne le fait malheureusement pas, mais pourquoi dit tu que le laisser allumer toute la nuit ce n'est pas génial ?
> 
> Tu peux couper le réseau, en le passant en mode avion, il devient alors un iPod Touch


Vous pouvez aussi acheter un réveil...


----------



## TroIIMan06 (21 Novembre 2020)

Ce déterrage de poste ultime


----------

